# Which Campagnolo Ultra Torque Bottom Bracket Cups need for 15 scott cr1 30



## fah35 (Sep 17, 2004)

I have a 2015 Scott CR1 30. I want to build it up campy chorus and was wondering what Campagnolo Ultra Torque Bottom Bracket Cups to buy.
Is it Record English, Integral Cups 86.5 x 41 OS Fit, or BB386 86.5 x 46 OS.
Thnaks


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Google tells me that this normally comes with a Shimano Octalink BB, which means that it would be English threaded.

Meaning you'd need Campy English threaded UT cups.

If you have to ask the question, you'll probably need help removing the existing cranks and BB, plus the tool to install the new cups. Plus get someone to confirm this is right before you order new parts.

2015 Scott CR1 30 - Components, Specs, Reviews, & Geometry

If you can take the NDS crank off to look, an Octalink BB looks like this:


----------

